

Here’s What Could Kill Facebook - scapbi
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/15/heres-what-could-kill-facebook/

======
jerrya
If not ad revenue on mobiles, or loss of cool, I think what will kill Facebook
is when the EU or the FTC "realizes" that social media access is a critical
part of the societal infrastructure and should be regulated by government and
available to all.

That is, when the EU or FTC standardizes APIs that they require of Facebook,
Google+, LinkedIn, Twitter so that tweets, and posts can stream easily and
automatically from one network to another.

And I don't know, but I bet that could happen with the next couple of years.

------
jay_kyburz
I agree, and I i'm surprised all the cools kids haven't moved on to some new
social network already. (perhaps they have, i'm not in the crowd).

Who wants to be sharing stuff that your mum can see?

Wouldn't teenagers even hate the idea of using the same site as the old fogies
in the house?

